# Mites?!?!



## 177572 (Sep 3, 2018)

I put my baby on a dark cloth and let her scratch and one of the white flakes was definitely moving. Obviously i want to treat this asap but I cant take her to a vet because she isnt exactly legal in my state. Now i dont know what to do because the only treatment i can find people recommend is Revolution but I cant get it without a prescription. What do i do?!


----------



## 177572 (Sep 3, 2018)

Beaphar Anti Parasite Spot On? Theres a guinea pig, rat, ferret, and rabbit one. It uses Ivermectin topically would this be ok? I cant get a prescription for Revolution. Its for pets up to 300 grams. Or there is one for hamsters for pets under 300 grams. Its topical.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Ivermectin is not safe to use on hedgehogs. There have been a significant number of deaths from it in the past. To get Revolution you're going to have to take your hedgehog to the vet, even if you have to travel out of state. 

This is a perfect example of why people shouldn't own pets that are illegal where they live. It's not fair to the animals.


----------



## 177572 (Sep 3, 2018)

Nikki, literally every one of your responses to my posts have been horribly unhelpful. Theyve been off-topic and rude majority of the time. Not to mention half of what you say can be proven wrong witb a simple google search. Im a perfectly fine pet owner just trying to make sure I give my hedgehog a good life and I thought Id join this forum to get direct answers since Ive never owned one before and advice online is conflicting. Ive owned ferrets, rabbits, guinea pigs, dogs, cats, chinchillas, rats, blue tongue skinks, leopard geckos, hamsters, gerbils, etc. Ive always wanted a hedgehog but wasnt able because of my state. Finally after years of research and learning about them. I opted to just get one. She came with mites. Big deal. Totally treatable. Im asking if revolution is really the only option but rather than be helpful you want to be rude. How are you an administrator??? You should be banned. Youre the only person ive seen on this site acting this way.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not sure what you want us to say tbh, if hedgehogs are illegal in your State then I'm afraid like Nikki said you're going to have to travel out of State to get the required treatment, if you can't find revolution anywhere to buy. I think I have read before some people managing to buy it online from pet stores though, so you could try checking if you haven't already.

Mites is a common irritant hedgehogs can get but they are also really prone to getting URIs, UTIs and GIs which won't go away on their own and if left untreated can be fatal. All require antibiotics (ive had my boy for a year and half and already ive been to the vet about 8 times! ~for dry skin, tattered ears, mite treatment, URI and GI infections). So although it is off topic, it's a serious point that needs considering and planning in advance, about how you can get your hedgie treatment if any of these more serious things happen. Try checking surrounding States if they're legal and finding an exoctic vet you can take her to. Also if your hedgie has mites, her immune system will be comprised and this is when they can get URIs etc so just be monitoring her for a runny nose or excessive sneezing/nose licking etc. 

As Nikki said, ivermectin is dangerous for hedgehogs because they usually overdose on it which can be fatal, I wouldn't take the risk personally. 

I'm sorry you feel that way about Nikki, but she has helped so many of us and has years of experience. I think she is probably the longest active member on here, and always takes time out of her day to respond to many posts on here. I imagine it gets a little tiring for her to always answer the same questions but she just states what's what. I waffle too much haha. I admire her dedication to the forum.


----------



## 177572 (Sep 3, 2018)

i was simply asking if there was an at home option. when i search ivermectin the only complications i could find were from injections. The ivermectin i found was specifically for small animal and was a very small dosage to be applied topically. I wanted to know if that was worth a shot. I also know that dawn dish soap has the power to suffocate fleas on dogs.A safe albeit drying alternative to dangerous flea medications. I didnt know if that would work in mites as well or if there was another natural option like DE for example. But rather than actually being helpful Nikkie felt the best response would be to accuse me of not properly caring for my animal. Though im trying to figure out how coming onto a forum to ask if something is safe is "unfair to my animal" Obviously going out of state is a hassle but if thats what has to be done than it has to be done. I dont see whats so bad about trying to ask if theres an at home treatment instead. And if Nikki doesn't have a real answer or the capability of simple politeness than why does Nikki feel she needs to respond at all. She isnt helpful. She's ignorant and rude. When i asked about why a lot of people feed bad cat food brands to your hedgehogs and if the brand i found would be ok she pulled out two examples of the list of brands i gave that were bad and said "no breeder would ever use those two brands" wrong, i included them in the list because i saw them so many times. Then she went onto say that she's never heard potatoes were bad lots of people give their hedgehogs potatoes. It takes two seconds for me to pull up Google type in "are potatoes safe for hedgehogs" and wowee look at that the general consensus is no is bad in the same corn is. Its a needless filler that stuffs their tummies with needless filler and is very hard to digest. So there goes all her credibility in my opinion. Youve never heard that? Yet its the first search result among countless others that all say potatoes are a bad idea. And now she wants to come to another of my posts with the same unhelpful slightly off topic response only this time we're sprinkle in straight up rudeness. I havent see anyone here acting this way except her but i dont appreciate you coming here trying to make excuses. There are none. Her response was unhelpful and uncalled for. I dont want to be a part of a website that lets people like her going around spreading misinformation and being rude. Not to mention most of you dont seem to know what youre talking about. Rather than being a website where we share idea, ask questions, discuss solutions and whats worked for our personal experience (like other hedgehog theories) This is a cult like following of the higher ups where their word is law there are no real discussions no ones opinions are as valid or important as Nikki, Nancy, and whoever else you feel is the end all say all on this site. This website is a nightmare. And the worst part? YOU DONT DELETE ACCOUNTS. Nor can i get through to a moderator to scramble my information and deactivate this account because good lord this website is a **** show. Ive been here 4 days and i cant wait to tell everyone to never bother coming here. There are plenty of other forums that are on topic and polite filled with people that genuinely care and want to help. This website was more organized looking so i thought it would be more put together but what a prime example of dont judge a book by its cover.


----------



## 177572 (Sep 3, 2018)

i think the weirdest part of this site is your feeling towards vets. Youre all so pro-take them to the vet but then anti- whatever the vet says or does. If you all feel you know more than a licensed professional why even pay $100+ to get advice your going to ignore. You take it to the vet then come here and post about how you disagree with what the vet said or did, get validated by others in this community, and then ignore the advice you paid money to get. but any problems that arise youre all like TAKE IT TO THE VET CANT BE TREATED BY ANYONE BUT A VET YOU NEED A VET TO LOOK AT IT GET A VETS OPINION. but if what the vet says goes against what YOU think is right then forget it. you knew best all along its just fun watching money go down the drain.


----------



## 177572 (Sep 3, 2018)

youd think with a community so anti vet advice youd all be on board with natural alternatives to medicine but the youre all just all over the place.


----------



## 177572 (Sep 3, 2018)

I also see a lot of people on this site responding with things like "i don't know but i hope you find it out" "im going to ignore your question and just talk about a personal experience of mine" "im not sure but i bet so and so could help you" maybe a good rule of thumb would be if you dont have something helpful to post DONT POST IT AT ALL


----------



## LuckFupus458 (Jul 30, 2018)

The information I have found online has said that invermectin is not safe. Is it possible that somehow the person you got your hedgie from has the "hook up" on Revolution? 

I am sorry that you have been unhappy with your experience on the forum. I don't think Nikki intended to be rude. She just seems to be straight and to the point. She doesn't seem to add anything personal to her posts. In a written format that can come across as a bit rude. Maybe a smiley emoji every once in a while would have been a good idea. 

If you do leave, I hope you find a more suitable forum experience. For what's it's worth, I enjoyed interacting with you. You seem like the type to be curious and investigative, kind of like myself. 

Anyway, good luck with the mites. 

Jill


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

strawbearymacarons said:


> i was simply asking if there was an at home option. when i search ivermectin the only complications i could find were from injections. The ivermectin i found was specifically for small animal and was a very small dosage to be applied topically. I wanted to know if that was worth a shot. I also know that dawn dish soap has the power to suffocate fleas on dogs.A safe albeit drying alternative to dangerous flea medications. I didnt know if that would work in mites as well or if there was another natural option like DE for example. But rather than actually being helpful Nikkie felt the best response would be to accuse me of not properly caring for my animal. Though im trying to figure out how coming onto a forum to ask if something is safe is "unfair to my animal" Obviously going out of state is a hassle but if thats what has to be done than it has to be done. I dont see whats so bad about trying to ask if theres an at home treatment instead. And if Nikki doesn't have a real answer or the capability of simple politeness than why does Nikki feel she needs to respond at all. She isnt helpful. She's ignorant and rude. When i asked about why a lot of people feed bad cat food brands to your hedgehogs and if the brand i found would be ok she pulled out two examples of the list of brands i gave that were bad and said "no breeder would ever use those two brands" wrong, i included them in the list because i saw them so many times. Then she went onto say that she's never heard potatoes were bad lots of people give their hedgehogs potatoes. It takes two seconds for me to pull up Google type in "are potatoes safe for hedgehogs" and wowee look at that the general consensus is no is bad in the same corn is. Its a needless filler that stuffs their tummies with needless filler and is very hard to digest. So there goes all her credibility in my opinion. Youve never heard that? Yet its the first search result among countless others that all say potatoes are a bad idea. And now she wants to come to another of my posts with the same unhelpful slightly off topic response only this time we're sprinkle in straight up rudeness. I havent see anyone here acting this way except her but i dont appreciate you coming here trying to make excuses. There are none. Her response was unhelpful and uncalled for. I dont want to be a part of a website that lets people like her going around spreading misinformation and being rude. Not to mention most of you dont seem to know what youre talking about. Rather than being a website where we share idea, ask questions, discuss solutions and whats worked for our personal experience (like other hedgehog theories) This is a cult like following of the higher ups where their word is law there are no real discussions no ones opinions are as valid or important as Nikki, Nancy, and whoever else you feel is the end all say all on this site. This website is a nightmare. And the worst part? YOU DONT DELETE ACCOUNTS. Nor can i get through to a moderator to scramble my information and deactivate this account because good lord this website is a **** show. Ive been here 4 days and i cant wait to tell everyone to never bother coming here. There are plenty of other forums that are on topic and polite filled with people that genuinely care and want to help. This website was more organized looking so i thought it would be more put together but what a prime example of dont judge a book by its cover.


At the end of the day, we are here because we all share an interest and care for hedgehogs so that's anyones main concern when they decide they are going to comment on a post. If someone writes that hedgehogs are illegal in their state and that their hedgehog requires medication then I'm sorry but you need to swallow your pride and realise people are going to tell you, you'll have to travel out of state to get required treatment then. You didn't specifically ask if anyone new of a home remedy in your first post, you simply said "what do I do?" And as far as I'm aware there are no home remedies suitable for a hedgehog. If someone didn't comment back on the treatment you found its because they don't have experience with it. If you think putting dawn dish soap on a hedgehog's sensitive skin (which is already susceptible to severe dry skin issues and infections) is an acceptable idea, you will most definitely be rushing her to a vet for post treatment shortly after.  If you have such a high opinion and good experience with exotic vets, especially one that is experienced with hedgehogs, then why don't you try calling one and asking for their opinion on that home remedy and whether you can use it on your hedgehog??

None of us are experts or claim to be. Some are more experienced than others but it's all about sharing information and there being that record to help others down the line. There's no harm in someone less experienced who doesn't know the answer to someone's issue but wants to show them support by replying so the OP doesn't feel like they are being ignored. How is that any different to the Facebook hedgehog groups?? Plus if they write, perhaps 'so and so might be able to help' ~ the OP can then send a private message to that person and ask for their help, if they ain't getting any replies. I've done this before and gotten urgent help when I needed it.

In terms of views on vets, just like doctors ~ there are good ones and not so experienced ones, especially when it comes to a species that hasn't been kept as a pet for that long, as say dogs and cats. This is why it is a good idea to find a decent exotic vets and take your hedgie for annual health checkups (as well as one shortly after bringing them home for a wellness check) and you can checkout the vets at the same time, to see if they are even comfortable looking at a hedgehog (you'd be surprised some vets won't even pick them up as they're scared of their quills ~ would you trust a vet who acted like this?!). That way when your hedgehog needs urgent medical treatment for a URI etc you have already scoped out a good place to go to and the vet is familiar with your hedgehog too.
Even my vet wanted to use ivermectin on my hedgehog when I took him for a preventative mites treatment but was happy to use revolution as alternative when I asked, he even said himself it just isn't as strong and effective but I'd rather it be weaker than too strong, especially when my boy was underweight at the time. These little creatures are very special to us so I don't see the harm in querying something a vet says if you have reason to doubt them and ask if someone has gone through a similar situation, especially when you are dealing with more serious conditions like abscesses, tumours, spaying, leg amputation and self mutilation ~ these are all things hedgehogs can sadly end up getting potentially. You only have to read through a handful of old posts to see people taking their hedgies to one vet and then seeking a second opinion to get conflicting information from both. Usually I see most people recommending a second opinion if the first vet prognosis was doubted.

When it comes to nutrition, vets do not generally study nutrition in detail nor do doctors so I wouldn't take their word as gospel. It's best to do your own research when it comes to food and like I already spent time detailing why a lot of people are against feeding mazzuri hedgehog diet ~ I'm sorry now if I detailed 'too much' about my boy's experienced on it, but isn't that the point, to share information and experiences??! You only need to bother looking at the ingredients list to know it is no good, which clearly and sadly indicates vets are being paid to stock it hence why they recommend it most of the time. Or they genuinely believe it is good, since mazzuri is a well respected company with zoos providing many animal feeds, just for some reason they decided to cut corners on the commercial hedgehog food / insectivore diet.

Anyways, this is the internet at the end of the day, not everyone is going to agree with your opinion or each others but thats then not an excuse just to lash out, especially when people where trying to help, even if it wasn't 'sugar coated'. It's just best not to take things so personal, since we all write in different manners and it's hard to know how to take something sometimes. Even one of your initial posts in reply to me (about natural balance cat food) was a bit blunt but I didn't take it personally as I don't think anything was meant behind it, although maybe I was wrong now haha (joking!).

But your time would be best spent trying to find your hedgehog an exotic vet who will see her as that's the main concern here, in case she ends up getting a URI, GI or skin infection after having mites, instead of wasting time listing off things you don't like about the site and comparing it to a cult which is the most ridiculous thing I think I've heard on here. Send hcentral a direct message to get your account deleted if that's what you want to do.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I too live in a state where my beloved hedgies are illegal and where laws are very strict if they are confiscated. I do admire that you want to make sure that your hedgie is treated appropriately and in a timely manner. But you are hindered by your hedgie's legal status. I just think people who live in states guided by such laws need to further consider the potential effects on the health, and in the state where i live, the life of the hedgie. I do hope your baby receives the necessary care for health and comfort.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am going to close this thread as the OP is no longer a member.


----------

